# Amici Vip: Joe Bastianich e Platinette in giuria



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2019)

*Amici Vip: Joe Bastianich e Platinette nel cast*

*Amici Vip* che, come si intravede dal titolo, sarà una versione del talent di Maria De Filippi con concorrenti personaggi famosi, andrà in onda a settembre 2019. Alla conduzione di questa prima edizione ci sarà Michelle Hunziker, anche se la puntata d'esordio sarà condotta dalla De Filippi.

Ma le novità non finiscono qui, infatti sono stati appena annunciati i primi nomi del cast. Stiamo parlando di *Platinette* (al secolo Mauro Coruzzi), già in passato giurata di Amici e *Joe Bastianich*. 

La drag queen occuperà una delle poltrone della giuria, mentre l'ex giudice di Masterchef, il quale non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per la musica ed il canto, sarà uno dei concorrenti.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amici Vip* che, come si intravede dal titolo, sarà una versione del talent di Maria De Filippi con concorrenti personaggi famosi, andrà in onda a settembre 2019. Alla conduzione di questa prima edizione ci sarà Michelle Hunziker, anche se la puntata d'esordio sarà condotta dalla De Filippi.
> 
> Ma le novità non finiscono qui, infatti sono stati appena annunciati i primi nomi del cast. Stiamo parlando di *Platinette* (al secolo Mauro Coruzzi), già in passato giurata di Amici e *Joe Bastianich*.
> 
> La drag queen occuperà una delle poltrone della giuria, mentre l'ex giudice di Masterchef, il quale non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per la musica ed il canto, sarà uno dei concorrenti.


De Filippi number one. Pochi cavoli!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> De Filippi number one. Pochi cavoli!



Per cosa, di grazia?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Per cosa, di grazia?



Io non vedo idee dalla fine degli anni '80. Non ne vedo proprio.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Per cosa, di grazia?


E' una che sa perfettamente quali personaggi prendere ed in quale contesto inserirli. Bastianich poi era in pole per X-Factor, ma Maria ha preso due piccioni con una fava mettendolo ad Amici e come concorrente, non come giudice per evitare intelligentemente un qualcosa di già visto e le sue esibizioni diverranno mediatiche e porteranno visite a Youtube e Mediaset Play. Inutile dire che queste scelte, al di là della qualità, porteranno tanto pubblico.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo idee dalla fine degli anni '80. Non ne vedo proprio.



Ma poi che idea di intrattenimento di melma ha, certa gente? Davvero non vi siete stufati? Io ho 26 anni e la TV già non la guardo più ormai. 


Ma poi mi fa sorridere che certa gente chiede cambiamento nella politica o meglio ancora nei cittadini, quando poi si supportano certi "modelli" di televisione o intrattenimento che dir si voglia.

Già amici è un programma ridicolo con i "futuri talenti", non oso immaginare cosa verrà fuori da sta roba.


E poi nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che guardare certa roba, atrofizza, ed è un eufemismo, il cervello. 

Credo sia più costruttivo guardare un cartone animato a questo punto.


----------



## Baba (21 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amici Vip* che, come si intravede dal titolo, sarà una versione del talent di Maria De Filippi con concorrenti personaggi famosi, andrà in onda a settembre 2019. Alla conduzione di questa prima edizione ci sarà Michelle Hunziker, anche se la puntata d'esordio sarà condotta dalla De Filippi.
> 
> Ma le novità non finiscono qui, infatti sono stati appena annunciati i primi nomi del cast. Stiamo parlando di *Platinette* (al secolo Mauro Coruzzi), già in passato giurata di Amici e *Joe Bastianich*.
> 
> La drag queen occuperà una delle poltrone della giuria, mentre l'ex giudice di Masterchef, il quale non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per la musica ed il canto, sarà uno dei concorrenti.



Che pagliacciata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' una che sa perfettamente quali personaggi prendere ed in quale contesto inserirli. Bastianich poi era in pole per X-Factor, ma Maria ha preso due piccioni con una fava mettendolo ad Amici e come concorrente, non come giudice per evitare intelligentemente un qualcosa di già visto e le sue esibizioni diverranno mediatiche e porteranno visite a Youtube e Mediaset Play. Inutile dire che queste scelte, al di là della qualità, porteranno tanto pubblico.



Ah bene, guarda, faccio i salti di gioia. 

TV di melma per gente di melma


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma poi che idea di intrattenimento di melma ha, certa gente? Davvero non vi siete stufati? Io ho 26 anni e la TV già non la guardo più ormai.
> 
> 
> Ma poi mi fa sorridere che certa gente chiede cambiamento nella politica o meglio ancora nei cittadini, quando poi si supportano certi "modelli" di televisione o intrattenimento che dir si voglia.
> ...


I talent ormai servono solo per favorire i giudici, che approfittano dell'opportunità per avere ancora più soldi e visibilità. Vedi Manuel Agnelli...o lo stesso Bastianich che già era ricco, pensa ora con Masterchef che lo ha fatto conoscere in tutto il mondo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I talent ormai servono solo per favorire i giudici, che approfittano dell'opportunità per avere soldi e visibilità. Vedi Manuel Agnelli...o lo stesso Bastianich che già era ricco, pensa ora con Masterchef che lo ha fatto conoscere in tutto il mondo.



Si ma non stai rispondendo alle mie domande. 

Quindi chi guarda certa TV cos'è? Intelligente? 
A me di sta gente non frega nulla, tanto di certo non mangerò mai in un ristorante stellato e con tutto il rispetto per Agnelli, ho gusti musicali migliori. 
Sembra quasi che si debba fare un favore a questi "giudici" che non valgono più di me e di te. 

Capitalismo portato all'ennesima potenza.

Cioè la gente, che ritorno ha a guardare certa roba? Nessuno.

Cioè è proprio il tuo elogio alla de Filippo che mi schifa. 
Sfrutta degli utili idioti perché ha una piattaforma su cui farlo, che genio guarda.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si ma non stai rispondendo alle mie domande.
> 
> Quindi chi guarda certa TV cos'è? Intelligente?
> Sembra quasi che si debba fare un favore a questi "giudici" che non valgono più di me e di te.
> ...


Guarda che con me sfondi una porta aperta. L'intrattenimento è morto da anni ed, in questo campo, neanche Sky propone delle valide alternative. Per me tra Amici ed X-Factor non c'è differenza, per dire... Prima i presentatori conducevano ed inventavano anche, facendo spesso genialate, ora invece si comprano i format dall'estero.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma poi che idea di intrattenimento di melma ha, certa gente? Davvero non vi siete stufati? Io ho 26 anni e la TV già non la guardo più ormai.
> 
> 
> Ma poi mi fa sorridere che certa gente chiede cambiamento nella politica o meglio ancora nei cittadini, quando poi si supportano certi "modelli" di televisione o intrattenimento che dir si voglia.
> ...



Canzo ti devo dire. Io sono un po' più anziano, ed ho avuto la fortuna di vedere un certo tipo di televisione. Paradossalmente, è anche una sfortuna, perché adesso mi sento sconfortato a vedere quello che passano, e vengo assalito da una tristezza e una nausea sconfinata.

Prima c'era la fremente attesa per vedere la televisione. Io, per esempio, odiavo il telegiornale, adesso è l'unica cosa che guardo. Giusto per avere sommarie informazioni (con quale grado di obiettività, poi) su quanto succede nel mondo. Il resto zero.

Prima c'era classe ed intelligenza, con mezzi limitati. Adesso vedo stucchevoli oscenità da lobotomizzati.

Ho veramente compassione della gente che segue 'sta roba. Con tutto il rispetto, eh.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> I talent ormai servono solo per favorire i giudici, che approfittano dell'opportunità per avere ancora più soldi e visibilità. Vedi Manuel Agnelli...o lo stesso Bastianich che già era ricco, pensa ora con Masterchef che lo ha fatto conoscere in tutto il mondo.



Fosse per me starebbero a raccattare pomodori. Ammesso gli riesca.


----------

